# knee pain



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

after a long ride, i find my knees getting sore by the end of the ride. i have tried wearing a neoprene knee brace, but it does not seem to help. I am going to try lowering my stirrups today, but not sure if that will help. Does anyone else deal with knee pain on the ride? after i get off, my knees are fine. I usually start to feel it an hour into the trail.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

May stirrup turners help?










That way your knee doesn't feel the torque of you trying to turn your stirrups for your feet.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

you might also try the wider style trail stirrups that have the pads in the bottom... but I think the last suggestion would help alot


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i ride english, so i do not have the problem that western riders do. lowering the stirrups helped a little.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe your stirrup bars are too far back/forward. If they are, they can be throwing you off. A saddle maker can help you if they are too far back/forward. It could be from posting if you aren't doing it with the proper muscles/part of your body.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

my knees hurt during a long trail ride, too. I just drop my irons till the feeling comes back, then slip 'em back in


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you gripping with just your knees? making them do all the work? 

have some one watch you and see if they can notice anything.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to have severe knee pain during and after a long trail ride. It was a combination of things. I had a saddle that the stirrup placement was too far back, my stirrups were too short and I needed to twist the stirrup leather. If your saddle is leather take a broom handle and place it through your stirrups to twist them into position then wet the leather and let it dry that way. when you put your saddle up put the broom handle back through the stirrups every time to help hold them in that twisted position. After awhile they will stay that way and it will cut down on the amount of pressure you will have on your knees. The length of your stirrup should be at your ankle with your legs hanging down. 
I had an Abetta saddle that I tried everything with and never could get the knee pain to go away. Some saddles have the position of the stirrups in a bad place.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, i do NOT grip with my knees. i have been riding 29 years( since i was 10). i know how to ride. the saddle is fine. the stirrups, once again, are ENGLISH, so i do not need a Broomhandle. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i have that problem all the time!!
i dont know how to help it, but i know how u feel!!
hope u find the problem soon!
GOODLUCK!


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i may have found a solution. have any of you tried EZ ride stirrups? 

a few people mentioned them and they look very comfy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have knee pain but I already know the source of the problem. If it's something thats really significant, getting your GP to take a look might be a good idea.
Have you tried double jointed stirrups? they are expensive to buy but might be worth giving a shot. Not sure if in your case it would make a difference or not.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Abby said:


> May stirrup turners help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these. I L.O.V.E them!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Because of my hip problems as well as my knee I have found that the stirrups that have more give, also cause a bit more general movement but it helps me absorb the shock the way I want it.

Not everyone finds it helps them. An idea to try out.


----------

